# Access to for TTs for sale



## fcuk1_6 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,

Was just wondering if it would not make sense to allow non paying members access to view the TTs for sale section and make comments within the threads although not start a new topic as people who do not own TTs may come on here to try to search for one that has been properly cared for which I would have thought would benifit paying members who have advertised their cars?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

There are several threads ongoing about this at the moment, including a poll about it. Take a look at those and it will give you some idea of why the restrictions are there. And you'll find you don't have to be a paid-up member either - you'll automatically get access once you've been on the forum a while and built up a modest post count.

And finally, as there are several threads running on this topic at the moment don't be surprised (or offended) if this thread gets moved or closed by a moderator.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

This was why I voted for Option 4 here...

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=287293

It would seem to offer the protection against scammers that we all would like yet also encourages the sale of members cars to new potential members.

It seems like a no brainer to me but the majority seem to think otherwise, sorry.

*EDIT* Happy Birthday Mark, by the way! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

